# Oven Curing Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I may need to make a bunch of soap and be able to sell it within 2 weeks...IF I can figure out how to oven process. Can someone please let me know how to get some soap, usable within 2 weeks? Thanks, Linda


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

This depends on your mold Linda, and the fragrance you plan on using.... Get some oven proof molds... and make sure your fragrance has a high enough flash point.. the flash point is the temp that your fragrance will burn off.. or burn out of your products.. You can also do a steep water discount if you know the fragrance well and how it behaves so that it does not seize or rice.. A water discount is reducing the amount of water or milk you use in your receipe so that it cures faster... 
Make your soap as you normally would, pour into your oven proof molds and put your soap in the oven at 150 degrees, can go a little higher... and cook your soap... 
You can also hot process your soap .. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With two weeks you could easily cut the soap, put it on racks in your smallest room or closet, depending upon how much soap it is and use a dehumidifier instead. With a dehumidifier you can wrap week old soap without over processing. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

After reading Vicki's post about the dehumidifier, I decided to try it. We live in an extremely humid area. I bought a mini-dehumidifer that was for a bathroom or closet. It holds 2liters of water. I took all the towels out of the cupboards in the back half bath and loaded them with fresh cut bars of soap. I turned on the de-humidifier and in 8 days you'd never believe how dry they are. I couldn't believe the difference in ones that had been just left out on they're own to dry. This really works and all for under $60.45!!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that's an idea!!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What a great idea!!!

Thanks for the tip, Vicki. Glad you asked, Linda.


----------

